# connecting my 5.1 system to my sky plus??



## chris3349 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am new to the whole 5.1 systems and this forum site i was recomended to come here for great help. i have just brought a sony dav dz260 system it plays the dvds through the speakers fine but when i conect it to my sky plus box it will not play ant sound the sound just comes through the tv still i have the stsyem connected to the tv with a scart lead to play the dvds and to my sky plus with a optical lead can any body help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Chris,

Welcome to TSF, we're glad you found us.

It sounds like you have the system hooked up correctly. I'm not familiar with that particular unit or your Sky+ but most pieces needs to be told to output to the optical (Sky+) or see to optical signals (Sony). So make sure you've gone into the menu function of each and set them that way.

Perhaps some of our Sky users can chime in...

Again welcome to TSF - the best place on the nets...


----------

